# PINS Tiger Report...



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Report is now up... Click to Enjoy another adventure!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Cool*

Well gonna be honest wth you. I am not a shark fisherman by any means, but I really enjoyed reading your report. Very nice. Keep it up, I might have to try this out one day.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a great looking setup and a good report. Keep it up!


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Awesome catch Oz. Very well written and very interesting read. It's obvious from reading your past reports there is probably no one more deserving of catching a great fish than yourself from all the hard work and preparation you put into it. Congrats on the tiger and looking forward to hearing more reports from PINS.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats on the fish of a life time.


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Tiger, but I have to admit I am still more impressed with that 9 ft Mako you caught several years back off the beach..........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

glad you were finally able to scratch that Tiger off your list!


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Oz , That was a GREAT READ ! GREAT FISH ! Most importantly , Thank's for shareing the story , and pic's with us all !!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey Oz, congrats on an absolutely awesome fish...great story, read, and pics...keep 'em coming!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Once again congrats oz, and congrats on being able to release it alive after a 3 hour fight on a super 6.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*NICE*

Great job Oz. I've been waiting for that one. I guess you have too. Congrats, I can't wait till you get a bigger one.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice! What's next, Great White from the beach?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow is all I can say and glad to see her swim again. Swimmers beware.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go, CONGRATS ON A FINE CATCH


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm speechless!! That is one beautiful looking shark right there!! I couldn't even imagine bringing in something that HUGE!!! Congrats to a catch of a lifetime and can't wait to see another.
Steve


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I expect the *swade36* JC guy with the Tacke Time Tournament thinks this release by OZ is fake too!

Congrats OZ I expect there are just a few humans that walk this earth that are piling up significant fish catches like you have at such a young age.


----------

